# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Golmaal returns (wav, mp3)

## RAHEN

*

                             Golmaal Returns (New Movie All Ring Tones in MP3)*
  Download:
01 - Tha Kar Ke 
02 - Vacancy 
03 - Tu Saala
04 - Meow 
05 - Vacancy  Kilogram Version
06 - Tha Kar Ke  Remix
07 - Meow  Remix
08 - Tu Saala  Remix
09 - Lets Carry On With Golmaal  Sms Tone

----------


## RAHEN

Golmaal Returns (New Movie All Ring Tones in WAV)
  Download Ring Tones in WAV:
01 - Tha Kar Ke 
02 - Vacancy 
03 - Tu Saala
04 - Meow 
05 - Vacancy  Kilogram Version
06 - Tha Kar Ke  Remix
07 - Meow  Remix
08 - Tu Saala  Remix
09 - Lets Carry On With Golmaal  Sms Tone

----------

